# Meet my tiny herd!



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

We've been having unusually gorgeous weather here this November, so I went out yesterday to try to get some nice pictures of my goats. What do you all think?

Hasi, the queen. She's an Alpine mix with some Kiko on her mom's side. Got her as a bottle baby to try to graft her onto my first doe, May, who was acting pretty depressed after her single buckling kid was born dead. That was before we knew much about goats - of course May wanted nothing to do with this foreign baby, so we ended up raising her ourselves. She can be a bit of a jerk sometimes, but she's usually very affectionate and she milks almost a gallon a day. 
View attachment 191751

--

The twins, Suki and Mika. May's doeling kids from last year's kidding. I love their long dangling ears! They're sixth gen Mini Nubians. 
View attachment 191761
--

Our buckling, Murphy. A first gen Mini Nubian with great milk lines and the friendliest, gentlest personality. Planning to breed both Suki and Mika to him for spring kids. 
View attachment 191755

View attachment 191753

--

Me trying to get better pictures of Suki and Mika but getting harassed by Murphy wanting attention. Lol. Excuse the weird face! I was rather caught off guard by the kiss. 
View attachment 191757

--

Finally got a better picture of Suki's pretty floppy-eared face. 
View attachment 191759


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hmm. I tried to embed my pictures in the actual post like I’ve done before, but on my screen it looks like they came up as attached links. Oh well.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Those are very nice goats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. The twins are quite striking.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Suki and Mika are real pretty!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful goats!

So, is May the one on the left in the background of Murphy’s second picture?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

All of them are just gorgeouse. Its going to be fun to see.if you get those ears on your kidds. So cute!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I love them all. What a sweet herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're all beautiful! LOVE the minis! We're breeding mini Lamanchas. F2s coming this spring!

And I LOVE the fact that your bucks' aprons keep their faces from being gross. Our boys are so wet and sticky and disgusting that none of us want to handle them!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So adorable! Beautiful herd!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Beautiful goats!
> 
> So, is May the one on the left in the background of Murphy's second picture?


We actually sold May this year. When I bought her several years ago now, I bought her buck companion, Kombucha, along with her. They were my first goats and they LOVED each other. Lol. Kombucha especially loved May. Followed her everywhere, all the time. Always rubbing his nose lovingly on her butt. Haha. They played together. It was adorable.

But when we decided to keep the twins we had to sell Kombucha. I can only keep five goats so it really forces me to be selective, plus I hadn't built my goat yard yet and had no way to separate them except in a stall (hadn't discovered aprons yet either).

So I sold Kombucha to a nice lady who took great care of him, and when she was ready to move him on, I decided to let May go with him. Kombucha never really bonded with the other lady's does like he did with May, and we think he was really missing her, so it seemed like the best thing to do.

And let me tell you, that silly buck was SO excited to see his favorite doe again. It was so sweet. Hard to let my first doe go, and if I could keep more goats I don't think I'd have done it. I'd have kept both of them here, lol.

But instead I have their daughters, and at least I know they are together and doing well.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I love the dark colored ears on your twins! So striking!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That is a sweet story about May and Kombucha! So nice they are together again!


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs (Aug 25, 2020)

So cute!


----------

